# Can I use an inner tube with a schrader valve on my road bike?



## Madone 2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been having a lot of trouble with my presta valves lately. It may be that my pump is not working properly. But I found inner tubes using a Schrader valve online and was wondering if there are any disadvantages to using that inner tube vs the specialized tubes I currently buy from my LBS. Appreciate any help.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

'Get a new pump.


----------



## Madone 2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

That simple? Any recommendations on a foot pump and a portable pump?


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Madone 2012 said:


> I've been having a lot of trouble with my presta valves lately. It may be that my pump is not working properly.


I'd stay with the standard issue... factory equipment. Maybe... if you describe your trouble... someone may have some tips.


----------



## Madone 2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

When changing a flat, the new tube does not accept air willingly. It seems the top of the presta valve either snaps when I first open it or snaps when I try to pump it up just to give it a bit of shape before placing it inside the tire.

Since Schrader valves are more sturdy (know from my kids bikes and my hybrid / mountain bikes) I thought that might be my answer.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Madone 2012 said:


> ... It seems the top of the presta valve either snaps when I first open it or snaps when I try to pump it up....


Snaps? You mean break? How can it _seem_ to break? Is this a frame pump? 

If you're just trying to give the tube some shape to place it in the tire.... you can just blow that much air in by mouth.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Get a new pump and have someone show you how to use it. Your rims are likely (99% kinda likely) drilled for presta valves and you'd have to make the hole bigger to get a schrader valve through.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Rims can be drilled but don't do it.
Broken Presta are always user error. I've never broken *one* in 50 years in the sport. Get a good floor pump - and an on-bike pump and learn how to use them
To put air in a Presta tube before installing, use your mouth. This is one great Presta benefit. Try *that* with Schrader.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Madone 2012 said:


> When changing a flat, the new tube does not accept air willingly. It seems the top of the presta valve either snaps when I first open it or snaps when I try to pump it up just to give it a bit of shape before placing it inside the tire.
> 
> Since Schrader valves are more sturdy (know from my kids bikes and my hybrid / mountain bikes) I thought that might be my answer.


The small/short Presta type pumps take a bit to learn how to use without breaking the Presta head off. So don't feel bad about it; its something you need to get used to it and limit exaggerated side to side motion while pumping.
Until you master this, you could use a Presta to Schrader adapter. It screws onto the Presta and converts it to a Schrader thus making it sturdier by protecting the Presta head against breakage. After you finish pumping you could either remove it or leave it on the valve. They cost about a $1.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

dcgriz said:


> Until you master this, you could use a Presta to Schrader adapter. It screws onto the Presta and converts it to a Schrader thus making it sturdier by protecting the Presta head against breakage. After you finish pumping you could either remove it or leave it on the valve. They cost about a $1.


This works for me; I always carry one. 
Even found some aluminum ones that weigh almost nothing.
Nashbar - Welcome!


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

I bought a cheap Nashbar pump and it hangs on the valve stems which could easily break them. So, I bought a nice Bontrager foot pump and haven't had a problem since. I agree with others, buy a better pump.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> ... To put air in a Presta tube before installing, use your mouth. This is one great Presta benefit. Try *that* with Schrader.


So you managed *that* after 50 years in the sport? Still a long waaaay for me to go then ... actually I won't make it


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> So you managed *that* after 50 years in the sport? Still a long waaaay for me to go then ... actually I won't make it


Too right. I've got lungs like a blacksmith's bellows.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

If you need a new pump, look at Lezyne products. I have one of their floor pumps and use the "Road Drive" pumps on my bikes. The air chuck screws onto the valve instead of gripping it with the pump head as most floor pumps do, Silca being the exception. Same with the Road Drives I use on the bike, they have a fitting that screws onto the valve so you don't have to put all the pressure on the valve stem that might cause the stem to break. Only downside to either is that you can't conveniently use them with valve extenders that do not have threads on them to match the pump heads, but you can deal with that by using tubes with removable valve cores and extenders by either Conti or Vittoria that use the removable valve core after the extender is in place.


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

Almost all floor/foot/frame (hmmm they all start with "F") pumps take either presta or Schrader valves. The easiest thing to do is always use presta to schrader valve adapters. They are cheap and just take a extra second to screw them on before pumping up no'mo issues!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cyclintruckin said:


> Almost all floor/foot/frame (hmmm they all start with "F") pumps take either presta or Schrader valves. The easiest thing to do is always use presta to schrader valve adapters. They are cheap and just take a extra second to screw them on before pumping up no'mo issues!


But then he doesn't get to learn how to properly operate a Presta valve and pump and when he has no other choice, he breaks another valve. They just don't break if it's done right and with a decent pump.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Someone mentioned that you'd have to drill a bigger hole in your rims. But there's another reason to abandon this idea. Schrader valves are a terrible choice for low-volume, high-pressure road tires. Because the valve is closed by a spring that you have to depress to pump up the tire, you always lose some air from the tire when you remove the pump head. With Presta, the valve is operated by air pressure. It closes as soon as the pump stops forcing air in. You lose nothing when you remove the head. That's why road bikes use Presta.

So you need to learn to use your pump right, and/or get a better pump. 

Using an adapter every time seems dumb to me. Totally unnecessary if you learn to use the pump right.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

View attachment 283134

*If you absolutely must convert to shraeder valves, simply buy two of these adapters for a few bucks each. Be forewarned that you will not be able to inflate your repairs on the road with a CO2 cartridge if you choose this horrible adapter.
*
_Don't forget that presta is best, presta is pro, presta confuses the general public, presta is a conversation piece outside of the cycling world, presta is a work of art, presta is genius, presta is European dreams come to life, presta is king, presta is tough, presta is art, presta is fast, presta is strong...... _


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Hooben said:


> Be forewarned that you will not be able to inflate your repairs on the road with a CO2 cartridge if you choose this horrible adapter.



Not correct on the CO2 use. Quite a few CO2 pumps are dual head (Presta and Schrader). The one I happen to use is the Genuine Inovations which also has a dual head suitable for either valve.

Show this "horrible adapter" some love; it could save your arse from walking home if it prevents you from shearing off the Presta head in the middle of the night, in freezing weather and while is raining if you so happen to be fixing a flat on the side of the road.


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> Using an adapter every time seems dumb to me. Totally unnecessary if you learn to use the pump right.



I wish I had dumb ideas that I could laugh all the way to the bank with. I bet that's whoever invented the dumb idea is doing as we are lurking forums calling stuff dumb. Does that mean all the LBS's that sell them are dumb or am I dumb for buying them ? I use'em religiously after snapping 2 and walking home due to my new light weight tubes presta's snapping off. My walmart tubes presta's never snapped, or for that matter never flattened. Haha yep I inflate walmart tubes with adapters  I will happily take on a few extra grams for better reliability.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Apologies. No insult intended. I was not calling you dumb. I said it "seems dumb to me" to use an adapter when you have a pump that works on presta valves, and it does, to me. Certainly those adapters have a legitimate intended use -- inflating a presta valve tube when you only have a schrader head available (like at a gas station). I thought that's why bike shops sell them.

I just don't see the value in using them all the time, but by all means do what works for you. I've never snapped off a presta valve in 40 years of riding, so I guess I don't see the problem. 



> I will happily take on a few extra grams for better reliability.


I agree whole-heartedly with this approach.


----------

